# Teaching myslef to climb...... Advice?



## flashpuppy (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I have been doing some reading and pondering and decided that I am going to learn to climb. I think it would be great fun, plus I have found several situations where being up in the tree would have been more than useful for taking it down.

I am not looking to do this professionally or make any money out of it, this is just something I would really like to try. I don't know anyone who climbs, so I think this will be on my own.

I ordered up *this* today. I am really starting from zero knowledge. 

What else should I start reading? Any other thoughts/suggestions? I know to take it slow and easy. It will be a while until I even purchase any gear, I want to know what I actually need before spending any money.

Thanks


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 25, 2009)

I have said this over and over and over again! Learning on your own is DANGEROUS and slow!
You have no idea if your knots are right or not, you can read all you want, but do you want to trust your life to what you think you understand in a book?
I say this from EXPERIANCE!! I have been learning on my own for a few years now. What I know pales compared to what I could have learned in a couple of weeks working with someone!!
Call a small tree service and offer your service on weekends for education. It's hard work, but it's an education.
I know I sound like a jerk right now, but it's for your sake. I used to free climb and trim everything that way. My wife watched one day and when I got home she sat me down and told me to order everything I needed to be able to do it safely. But leaning how to use it has been very difficult as well.
Good luck to you, but seek all the local help you can find!


----------



## yooper (Mar 25, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> I ordered up *this* today. I am really starting from zero knowledge.
> 
> What else should I start reading? Any other thoughts/suggestions? I know to take it slow and easy. It will be a while until I even purchase any gear, I want to know what I actually need before spending any money.
> 
> Thanks



I would suggest looking for a book on how to make up a will without the use of a lawyer..and even some home remedies of broken bones and severe lacerations.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2009)

Important buy a burial plot asap ya don't want to burden the grieving family your about to leave behind! I got an idea just play Russian Roulett much more humane.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2009)

Nah, depending on who you are and what your are doing, you can learn a lot by yourself but you need to prepare and understand the basics.
My friend left his motorcylce here, I have never ridin one til now. I went into it slow and easy all by my little self. Sure there is much a man with experiance can show me but sometimes when you want to get your feet wet you just jump in. Your grit or natural selection will tell you if you can jump back out.
You know, I don't even have a liscense to drive a bike? AND I'M NOT GETTIN ONE EITHER! My buddy is picking up his death machine this weekend and I am now looking for a moped. Its not the bike that scares me, its the guy in the panel van riding my ass and the idiot pulling out in front of me. I am going to try something safer like an Ultralite.

But you are on the right track, you do need other people who know more than you though, I mean I couldn't even finger out how to start the bike without asking.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2009)

*first thing*

I would have to say borrowing some gaffs, a belt, HELMET and some ropes and going out learn on your own is good for one thing. It will let you know if you have the sack to climb. It looks so easy from the ground. But getting a little taste before you spend money on old moldy gear on ebay is a good idea.

Then if you like it and think you still want to do it I would spend money on decent gear and find someone to tell you when your about to make a big mistake.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 25, 2009)

My advice here is usually like a fart in church but here you go : First thing is learn to set a rope, maybe somewhere where you can leave it hang. Then learn a basic climbing knot well. Then when you slip you won't break your neck. Climbing trees kills alot of homeowners every year and is no joke , falling doesn't hurt to much but the sudden stop can be a killer. Another thing watch someone who can climb, you will absorb alot .


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff's book is a good place to start. 

If you have never climbed and want to, can I buy some life insurance for you?

Despite what "Stihl"#says, buying some gaffs is the wrong place to start. Real climbers don't use (or need gaffs.) 

If you're serious about climbing and don't want to kill yourself, I would recommend attending a climbing school like the one Arbormaster#puts on. 

You won't find better instruction anywhere and it could save you a lot of pain if not save your life. Weigh the cost of the school against a broken leg or back (or worse) and it looks real cheap.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2009)

*Yeah*



ATS/TexasTree said:


> Jeff's book is a good place to start.
> 
> If you have never climbed and want to, can I buy some life insurance for you?
> 
> ...



agreed I just said gaffs out of reflex but my point was if he is looking to get in to it, find someone with some equipment that fits proper and can give you some advise so you can try a few climbs and know that you still want to do it.

It would really suck to spend $495 on an arbormaster class (2 day basic climber) and half way up a tree realise hey this isn't for me.\\

Also I believe Arbormaster policy states you must be employed or affiliated with a tree related business to be eligible. I believe ISA has a list of other training classes available around the world.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the positive replies guys!!! 

Seriously, I would like to get a good knot book and practice rigging knots for a good long while. Lot's of people teach themselves how to fell and buck safely, how much different can this be? (a LOT apparently)

Backup plan, who lives close to NW Indiana (and knows how to climb) and has a weekend to kill?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 25, 2009)

there's a trick to tree work its call take your time and be good at your ropes tom trees


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> there's a trick to tree work its call take your time and be good at your ropes tom trees



Oh see I had it wrong the whole time.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Thanks for the positive replies guys!!!
> 
> Seriously, I would like to get a good knot book and practice rigging knots for a good long while. Lot's of people teach themselves how to fell and buck safely, how much different can this be? (a LOT apparently)
> 
> Backup plan, who lives close to NW Indiana (and knows how to climb) and has a weekend to kill?



That is your best bet


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with the no gaffs comment. As far as your knots are concerned, if it works at 2 feet it works at 100, ie when you tie your blakes hitch, go up 5 feet and sit into it, if it's holding you, you tied it correctly, if it doesn't hold you, you tied it wrong. I think you need to learn the basics with basic equipment. Start with the blakes, when you get used to it, move to a schwabisch. Once you master those, and you most likely won't master the second if you're learning on your own for fun, you can move to more advanced knots like the VT (which I dislike, but thats another story). Climb small trees, use your lanyard alot as a back up, and have fun.


----------



## lxt (Mar 26, 2009)

First off riding a motorcycle doesnt even compare!!!! this "Trade" kills & seriously injures many people every month experienced & non-experienced!

The bad thing about doing by yourself.....when you find out you messed something up its usually to late.

I say this every time a newbee asks & usually get into trouble for being harsh, so I will be a bit more sensitive for you new soft skinned fellas.

apply at a tree company and learn from an experienced climber/bucket operator & even then you will still make mistakes but atleast you will be told!

As for some thinking this line of work is easy "only 3 cuts & a toro dingo" they are more cocky than experienced & their lengthy babble of how to`s & how it should be is just proof they still have a lot to learn!!!!


be safe & take care!


LXT..................


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 26, 2009)

lxt said:


> I say this every time a newbee asks & usually get into trouble for being harsh, so I will be a bit more sensitive for you new soft skinned fellas.
> 
> apply at a tree company and learn from an experienced climber/bucket operator & even then you will still make mistakes but atleast you will be told!
> 
> LXT..................



Eh... I aint thin skinned. 

I wish I could apply somewhere, except I have a very good, very good paying career already. Besides, I'm not looking to do this professionally, just a bit recreational.

I'm still looking for someone local to hang out with and learn from..... hint hint hint....


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree that it's best to learn how to use the gear from a professional. It's not like climbing a tree when you were a kid or climbing in a deer stand. It really takes some getting used to when putting your faith in knots and equipment. The guy that taught me would set a line in a tree for a belay and let me take off. He double checked my knots at first, taught me how to "strap on my spikes" and gave me moral support as I was learning to climb. There is really no substitute for a live teacher. Books are great but they can't check your knots or tell you the little things about tree work that can save your life. The subject is too broad to be learned by a book. Maybe you could hook up with some recreational climbers to learn the climbing aspect. However, I wouldn't want to go using a chainsaw in a tree unless I had someone with some experience to supervise. Whole different ballgame than using a saw on the ground.


----------



## davej (Mar 26, 2009)

Gee, how about this Saturday?

Indianapolis Climbing Class


2009 Indiana Tree Climbing Class
What it is: A range of tree climbing techniques taught and demonstrated by Rich Hattier of Anchor Bridge Ropeworks. Hosted by Metro Arborist Supplies and TreeStuff.com
When and where: The class will be held on Saturday, March 28th, 2009. Rain or shine. The class will take place at 3564 W. 71st Street in Indianapolis. (This is one mile east of the Metro Arborist Supplies shop).
The anticipated schedule is as follows:
9:30 am to 12:30 pm Beginner and Intermediate Techniques, including:
Overview of climbing gear and gear inspection
Planning the tree
Throw line use and manipulation
Climbing Hitches and Systems
Movement in the tree
30 minute break for lunch (on your own). Drinks will be provided.
1:00 pm to 4:00 pm Advanced Techniques, including:
Planning the tree
Ascent systems
Anchoring systems
Advanced climbing hitches
Self Tending climbing systems
Registration fee is $20 If paid in advance we accept: Cash, Check or Credit Card.
If paid on the day of the event we accept Cash only please. The $20 registration fee is good for admission to the entire day. You are welcome to participate in one or both sessions. CEUs will be available for certified arborists.
Questions? Please contact: Luke Dunlevy of Metro Arborist Supplies
(317) 293-3401 
[email protected]


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a good place to start, and for only 20 bucks, it can't be beat. That being said, it'll most likely be like drinking from a fire hose, as that's a hell of alot to learn in an 8 hour day.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

You can't beat that with a stick for $20. You might be able to meet up with someone there who would be willing to hook up and show you some stuff later on as well. Heck, I'd go for $20. I wish we had those kind of events around here.


----------



## AOD (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a good thread, as I am a wannabee climber too. I have a couple friends that climb and want to show me a few things. My big concern is I think I am too big and heavy and I might not find gear that fits me well.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 26, 2009)

AOD said:


> This is a good thread, as I am a wannabee climber too. I have a couple friends that climb and want to show me a few things. My big concern is I think I am too big and heavy and I might not find gear that fits me well.



I am 6'1" and 270ish. The gear is out there, having the ability to pull all of it up a tree is the problem!


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I am 6'1" and 270ish. The gear is out there, having the ability to pull all of it up a tree is the problem!



I'm 5'11" and 225#. I'm getting to be a fat bastard but I still get up there and I do some huge removals. I'm getting a little older but I still get it done. I was hell on wheels when I was 180#. 

John Paul Sanborn is like 6'6" and like 250# I believe. He has no problems getting up a tree. LOL, I had to meet him when he came to town. I just had to see a 6'6" climber. He looks like hell on wheels.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

I've giving hands on training to a few guys in the last 10 years. It takes alot of time from getting jobs done but man the laughs sure make up for it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I've giving hands on training to a few guys in the last 10 years. It takes alot of time from getting jobs done but man the laughs make up for it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ever had one lock up on you and have to talk them down... Funny stuff!


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 26, 2009)

davej said:


> Gee, how about this Saturday?
> 
> Indianapolis Climbing Class
> 
> ...




That's great, Dave. 

When are you coming to New York?

You will be posting pics and or video?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

tree md said:


> Ever had one lock up on you and have to talk them down... Funny stuff!


Yeah...On just running to the top and setting a rope for a notch and drop. Thanks for the reminder I needed a good laugh.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL..Reminds me of another one.

Had a groundman just last summer wanted to climb and drove me crazy bugging me about it. Then one day he wanted ME to run up a pole in his back yard and illegally hook up his cable. 

I again laughed and told him here's your chance, put my gear on and do it yourself. He got half way up and locked up, with his wife and two kids watching. You know he hasn't mentioned climbing sense. :hmm3grin2orange:
Did I do it for him? I ain't saying. :taped:

Anyway by no means am I saying someone can't learn but you'll have to excuse us from laughing.  They did when I was learning.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I believe JPS has mentioned he is 6' 10".



Yeah, I think your right. I was thinking 6'6". I think he also said he is like 275# but wanted to air on the light side. Didn't want folks to think he is a fat bastard like me.

He's actually pretty slim looking. One thing is for sure, when he goes to the top he has less distance to go than most of us.


----------



## tree md (Mar 27, 2009)

Raymond said:


> LOL..Reminds me of another one.
> 
> Had a groundman just last summer wanted to climb and drove me crazy bugging me about it. Then one day he wanted ME to run up a pole in his back yard and illegally hook up his cable.
> 
> ...



I was pretty young and gullible when I started out. I found a skin that a snake had shed in the crotch of a tree when I first started climbing and got a little shaky. I told the guy I worked for there was a snake skin up in the tree and asked him if snakes lived in trees. He said yup, they sure do. There was a hollow spot in this tree that I was deathly afraid of approaching. I think that one of my fastest removals in my early years. I was teased for a month about "tree snakes".


----------



## AOD (Mar 27, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I am 6'1" and 270ish. The gear is out there, having the ability to pull all of it up a tree is the problem!



No trouble here, although I do pull ups like Private Pyle in Full Metal Jacket. I could stand to lose a few lbs but I have a bad junk food addiction. I'm afraid I gotta drop some coin on properly fitting gear before I even start, I can't very well borrow a saddle thats 2 sizes too small.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 27, 2009)

I do "so-so" on the ropes. There are days I can't get out of the tree fast enough! It never really bothered me that much "free climbing", but making sure I am doing as I "think" I should makes it uncomfortable. I am learning I can leave more slack in my rope than I have been and so on.
I finally did a TD on gaffs two weeks ago. First time I had ever used them. But I have watched others. Really "how hard can it be?"
Yeah, talk about taking the hard road on an easy day!! I need a LOT of practice!! I kept telling my feet to go further out, they just wouldn't do it!!!
Seriously, the guys that do it, and do it well, make it look effortless. IT'S NOT!!! They are GOOD and SKILLED, that is why it looks so easy.
Any idiot can strap on gaffs and a belt and shimmy up a pole, until they try it!!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 27, 2009)

tree md said:


> I was pretty young and gullible when I started out. I found a skin that a snake had shed in the crotch of a tree when I first started climbing and got a little shaky. I told the guy I worked for there was a snake skin up in the tree and asked him if snakes lived in trees. He said yup, they sure do. There was a hollow spot in this tree that I was deathly afraid of approaching. I think that one of my fastest removals in my early years. I was teased for a month about "tree snakes".


All this makes me want to show another guy the ropes. 
Laughter's good medicine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 27, 2009)

*Self Taught Climbing*

Flashpuppy,

For what it's worth, the part that kills people is unsecured climbing and using saws aloft. If you are just going to learn to climb look for some rec. climbing groups. Realize that tree climbing involves work positioning more than fall protection. This means that you should be spending most of your time hanging directly on the gear. It is important to make this distinction from rock climbing where the climber can have several feet of slack between themselves and their anchor.

I recommend not integrating a chainsaw into the operation for sometime. Saws and rigging increase the consequences of mistakes exponentially.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 27, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> I recommend not integrating a chainsaw into the operation for sometime. Saws and rigging increase the consequences of mistakes exponentially.



I had kinda taken that as a given. I still haven't mentioned the word chainsaw in this thread yet.



davej said:


> Gee, how about this Saturday?
> 
> Indianapolis Climbing Class
> 
> ...



Well, lets see what Dad wants to do for his Birthday! I'll probably be at this one. At least I will be able to see if I like it or not...


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would recommend "The fundamentals of general tree work" by G.F. Baranek. Excellent book for beginner or experienced climber.


----------



## Dave's TLC (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to work for a tree trimming company, and the owner taught me alot. first time he took me to a nice straight pine tree and gave me a lesson on how to gaff in not to hard, but enough to bite and hold you. if you slam it down like your kick starting a bike it'll get stuck. its like skiing until you get used to it its hard on the legs. anyway. he let me climb about 5 feet and told me to come back down. until you do it, you don't realize how hard it is. thats what your decending rope is for. unless you want to take that tree down you've gotta learn a good descending knot. I recommend the blake' hitch. get used to climbing and using your lanyard first. go up a few feet clear of branches and kick your gaffs out from under you to hang on your lanyard this will help you place your trust and safety in your lanyard. always use your lanyard when not ascendind or descending. ok take at least 150 ft of rope which will allow climbing about 70 ft. (it not like repelling which is a blast also). attach a free snapping caribiner 3ftfrom end using a clove hitch. climb and wrap rope around tree in a good v branch, snap rope to your belt, take loose rope (3ft) and tie a blakes hitch to the rope going to the ground and thats how you desend remember always have a freind that can support your weight in case you can't remember how to tie a blakes hitch and only climb half the distance of your rope. i recommend 10 to 15 ft and all this only after climbing 5 ft about a dozen times. for knots google climbing knots and try Grog's. Im starting my own business and its even harder cause all my equipment was provide before. Trust me, even a simple set up is pretty expensive. hope this helped:monkey:


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 11, 2009)

*climbin*

Do you have your own trees to climb ? That way you are on your own property.
Buy a harness and a rope and learn how to use them.


----------



## Bearcreek (Apr 11, 2009)

Learning from a pro is usually a great way to go, but not always. I worked for one company that did most of their work with a crane, including trimming. They had no idea what a split tail was, let alone a swabisch or vt. The climber still used a tautline hitch instead of a blakes. After i'd been climbing for a while I worked for an old guy that couldn't drop a tree to save his life. He had me standing on spikes 2 foot off the ground chunking pieces off when I could have easily dropped the tree 20 feet ago. Every chain he had was dull and he didn't sharpen them himself. The point is, get the professional training if you can but be smart about it.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> Learning from a pro is usually a great way to go, but not always. I worked for one company that did most of their work with a crane, including trimming. They had no idea what a split tail was, let alone a swabisch or vt. The climber still used a tautline hitch instead of a blakes. After i'd been climbing for a while I worked for an old guy that couldn't drop a tree to save his life. He had me standing on spikes 2 foot off the ground chunking pieces off when I could have easily dropped the tree 20 feet ago. Every chain he had was dull and he didn't sharpen them himself. The point is, get the professional training if you can but be smart about it.



Those guys that were teaching you probably taught themselves how to climb.


----------



## Bearcreek (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably, which is why I said you have to be careful about taking the advice to just "go work for a pro for a year". You have to make intelligent decisions about who or what you're learning from. Just because someone or an organization says they know what they're doing does not mean that they do. I think tree work takes quite a bit of good old natural horse sense. Thats something that you can't always learn from formal training. Besides all that, if no one ever did anything unless they were formally trained for it, not a lot would get done in our world. Nothing would be invented, places and things would not be discovered and our lives would be pretty boring. Not saying people should go hog wild and buy gear and start falling trees the next day, just that there is a place for learning by experience tempered by common sense.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 11, 2009)

lxt said:


> First off riding a motorcycle doesnt even compare!!!! this "Trade" kills & seriously injures many people every month experienced & non-experienced!
> 
> The bad thing about doing by yourself.....when you find out you messed something up its usually to late.
> 
> ...



 Look dude, are you really that dim? At first I didn't think so. What's your problem now? Don't appreciate my candor? 

See, hombre, I was one of those self teaching sob's who would come round guys like you and weep in pity. Not only did I teach myself but I forked over my own cash for LESSONS M and F'er. And I know the balance just fine. So there. Have another


----------



## Henry111 (Apr 15, 2009)

hey man i think its awsome you what to learn to climb trees i climb with my kids for fun all the time my 9yr old has 5 yrs experience my 4yr old is just starting and they both love it, but its your life on that line, so please educate your self first and then practice low & slow at first. HAPPY CLIMBING I HOPE SOME DAY THEY MIGHT WANT TO HELP OLD DAD.lol


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hoo boy, here it comes!*

I used a spare rock harness with a Petzl WIlliam and two 6mm prussiks, because that is what I have and know. I rigged up a flipline out of 11mm static, and my climbing line is 10mm dynamic. THrowline is string trimmer line. PITA but it works. Was helping out my neighbor recently, and he got a few pics. My first time using a flipline in conjunction with the climbing line to pull tight and anchor myself in. It actually works, but I was moving very slowly for a while.

I see the rationale for a sliding D ring harness. I might rig something up with a 7 mm cordelette and some sling material sewn into the waist and leg loops--I need to keep the two closer together anyway.

















Action shot....moving so fast it blurred! LOL










I imagine I will hear about this one.


----------



## extremewoodwork (Apr 21, 2009)

*its dangerous take precautions*

Call a local tree company and ask if their best climber is willing to teach you the basics in his or her spare time. It will probably cost a little but the reward of climbing and keeping your life is well worth it. Its not climbing itself you have to learn that either comes naturally or it doesnt. The things you should concentrate on would be more like are branches capable of conducting electricity enough to kill me or why does the bark of this tree have small cracks in it. Learn about trees and their hazards not climbing rules, practice and procedure. Safety is your number 1 concern and until you know about trees you can not climb safely. Unles you plan to take the tree down dont wear spikes and until you know whether or not a tree needs to come down dont climb. Oh yes and leave the saw on the ground until you learn how to get it into the tree from 40 feet up.


----------



## climber17 (May 12, 2009)

getting help from someone with expierince sounds good but at some point the first person climbing in any area had to teach himself :jawdrop:


----------



## outofmytree (May 13, 2009)

climber17 said:


> getting help from someone with expierince sounds good but at some point the first person climbing in any area had to teach himself :jawdrop:



And this is pertinent because???????


----------



## outofmytree (May 13, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> Well, I have been doing some reading and pondering and decided that I am going to learn to climb. I think it would be great fun, plus I have found several situations where being up in the tree would have been more than useful for taking it down.
> 
> I am not looking to do this professionally or make any money out of it, this is just something I would really like to try. I don't know anyone who climbs, so I think this will be on my own.
> 
> ...



There are only three things you need to remember when learning to climb.

1. Learn from a professional climbing teacher.

2. Repeat 1

3. Repeat 1 some more.

Seriously, this is a hazardous profession where small mistakes can be deadly. Not dangerous, deadly. You know, where some paramedic calls your Mom and says "Ma'am, I have some bad news.....". You spend a thousand on learning the basics correctly and you will not only be more likely to make it to the family Christmas dinner but you may just discover you like it enough to do it for money.

As for the Tree Climbers Companion. I have worn out my first copy, have a second copy in my truck and a 3rd in the rigging bin where anyone can look it over during lunch breaks. Best all round tree work book I have read.


----------



## mrowens33 (May 13, 2009)

*climbing classes-*

When are they going to gold another one and is there anything like this closer to Wisconsin?



davej said:


> Gee, how about this Saturday?
> 
> Indianapolis Climbing Class
> 
> ...


----------



## mrowens33 (May 13, 2009)

*newby climbing*

I got into this climbing thing by wanting to get rid of a huge willow tree over 50 feet tall. I got all kind of estimates between $2000 to $3500 depending on the level of service. I really try to be thrifty so I had a real hard time paying that. I had some basic rock climbing behind me so I bought Jepsen's book(I think he might even be a distant family member as my grandfather had the last name Jepson and was from Minnesota) and studied it a lot, took climbing classes at the local rock climbing gym, bought about $700 in safety gear and chainsaws, and went to work. I spent about a week inefficiently climbing and cutting, limbed, rigged a couple branches that hung over my house, freaked out my neighbors and family. When it was all said and done I was uninjured(bruised of course) but did have to replace a $50 dollar window from the tip of a branch falling. Of course the only mishap I had was the only time I could get my wife to video tape me. If I get around to it maybe I'll post it on youtube and all you real climbers and arborists can have a laugh at my eXpense. When you ride a desk for a living like I do it was the most fun i've had in years. However, in hindsight I probably could have taken all that time and just worked overtime and paid a pro to do it for me. Would I advise someone else to do what I did?? Absolutely not. Now I just wish I had more trees that needed to be cut down.:jawdrop::jawdrop::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## masiman (May 13, 2009)

teacherman said:


> I imagine I will hear about this one.





Good on ya for posting it. Looks like it was a pretty good size limb. It looks like you weren't able to get through it quick enough to let it go. Plus the cuts on the side took away alot of the hinge. Did your saw go with it a little? Try offsetting your top and bottom cuts if that was the case.

Congrats on getting up there.


----------



## CanadianRedneck (May 28, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> There are only three things you need to remember when learning to climb.
> 
> 1. Learn from a professional climbing teacher.
> 
> ...



Any idea who published/wrote/printed this as would like to check a copy out?


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2009)

CanadianRedneck said:


> Any idea who published/wrote/printed this as would like to check a copy out?



Jeff Jepson. Lots of good info packed into a handy little field manual.


----------



## treemandan (May 28, 2009)

mrowens33 said:


> I got into this climbing thing by wanting to get rid of a huge willow tree over 50 feet tall. I got all kind of estimates between $2000 to $3500 depending on the level of service. I really try to be thrifty so I had a real hard time paying that. I had some basic rock climbing behind me so I bought Jepsen's book(I think he might even be a distant family member as my grandfather had the last name Jepson and was from Minnesota) and studied it a lot, took climbing classes at the local rock climbing gym, bought about $700 in safety gear and chainsaws, and went to work. I spent about a week inefficiently climbing and cutting, limbed, rigged a couple branches that hung over my house, freaked out my neighbors and family. When it was all said and done I was uninjured(bruised of course) but did have to replace a $50 dollar window from the tip of a branch falling. Of course the only mishap I had was the only time I could get my wife to video tape me. If I get around to it maybe I'll post it on youtube and all you real climbers and arborists can have a laugh at my eXpense. When you ride a desk for a living like I do it was the most fun i've had in years. However, in hindsight I probably could have taken all that time and just worked overtime and paid a pro to do it for me. Would I advise someone else to do what I did?? Absolutely not. Now I just wish I had more trees that needed to be cut down.:jawdrop::jawdrop::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:





I think you appraoched it better than some real climbers. In fact I am actually going to give you some rep and that is not something I usually do... for anybody.
I have to say, also, that many guys say" get a job in the feild and learn" which sometimes isn't the greatest idea. When I think back of some of the guys I worked with when I started it reminds me of that song by Paul Simon " When I think back of all the crap I learned in high school its a wonder I can read at all"
I am trying to recall seeing that book anywhere besides my pocket. Nope, can't recall. Anyway, great job, lets see them pics, I hope you used a Kodachrome. Now stand back while I rep you.


----------



## treemandan (May 28, 2009)

lxt said:


> First off riding a motorcycle doesnt even compare!!!! this "Trade" kills & seriously injures many people every month experienced & non-experienced!
> 
> The bad thing about doing by yourself.....when you find out you messed something up its usually to late.
> 
> ...



Man when I read this it just makes me want to take another shot.

The good thing about about doing to yourself is just as grand as the bad. But I can't say outside influence don't have much to do with it.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I think you appraoched it better than some real climbers. In fact I am actually going to give you some rep and that is not something I usually do... for anybody.
> I have to say, also, that many guys say" get a job in the feild and learn" which sometimes isn't the greatest idea. When I think back of some of the guys I worked with when I started it reminds me of that song by Paul Simon " When I think back of all the crap I learned in high school its a wonder I can read at all"
> I am trying to recall seeing that book anywhere besides my pocket. Nope, can't recall. Anyway, great job, lets see them pics, I hope you used a Kodachrome. Now stand back while I rep you.



That's the thing Treemandan. A fella could learn a lot by working for someone else, they are just as likely to end up in an urban forestry related after school special. For every professional there is a dozen others that buy rope at the Home Depot and spike every trim. Emphasis on every trim, not just some. 

Doesn't Paul sing about all the girls he knew when he was single? Then he wants to bring them all together for one night? What are his intentions, other than watching the train wreck? That is all, carry on.


----------



## mrowens33 (May 29, 2009)

*I finally uploaded my video to youtube*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JReHXbkK0A

Thanks for the props Treemandan. Here is my tree cutting blunder. I wish I could have got my wife to take more video but she was too freaked out. I wish I had more videos. Now I am re-grading my yard and re-doing my concrete driveway and paying for the skidsteer operator and the for the dumpster rental with tree trimming and takedowns. I was fortunate to find a guy I bought a top handled saw from who is willing to give me a hand with rigging a couple of branches that hang over the house. I've learned my limitations.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 29, 2009)

*Shattering Glass*

Priceless video, all of it...the reticence of your wife, the teachable moment with the moth, your cut, and the broken glass. Like flying airplanes, at some point you have to fly solo or give it up. Thanks for the video and post some more, just reduce the limb weight a little and find another guy to help you with the rigging. He should stick to selling top handle saws.


----------



## canopyboy (May 29, 2009)

I taught myself almost everything, with the help of the tree climber's companion and some other sources. Same reasons you did the same type of thing. Never broke a window, but almost broke me a few times. Usually because the guy on the ground had no more experience than me and nothing was ever let to run a little....

After all this, I have to agree with the general advice on this site -- go learn from someone. One of those do as I say, not as I did things I guess.

Well done posting the video. Takes guts. Reminds me of some of my "accidents" through life, including the kid's commentary. I love it.



mrowens33 said:


> I've learned my limitations.



What, we have limitations?


----------



## Raymond (May 29, 2009)

Good leaners like that are hard to beat.
Even with another hand on the rope 
probably wouldn't of changed anything.

I like the part with your kid...
"Broke the window already."


----------



## mrowens33 (May 29, 2009)

*Lessons*

Tommorow when I will be rigging a few branches at my excavators site. I have enlisted the help of an experienced tree cutter for rigging the hangers. Nice of him to help me for a couple cases of beer and some cash. I'm looking forward to it. 



canopyboy said:


> I taught myself almost everything, with the help of the tree climber's companion and some other sources. Same reasons you did the same type of thing. Never broke a window, but almost broke me a few times. Usually because the guy on the ground had no more experience than me and nothing was ever let to run a little....
> 
> After all this, I have to agree with the general advice on this site -- go learn from someone. One of those do as I say, not as I did things I guess.
> 
> ...


----------

